# Green Coffee been extract



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone try this???

Did alot of reading on it.. Dr oZ had a big show on it... i know there are so so many gimics out there...but thought i would give it a try... took some time to find one that was totaly pure and no additives or fillers or binders... so cant wait to receive it and start... fingers crossed..

if anyone has tried it please let me know.... you can google Dr. OZ green coffee been extraxt to view is show clips on it...


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard of it, but not tried it. Please let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

I sure will. 
they shipped yesterday... so threy should be here soon....


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

It gave me a headache every single day I took it


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

awww... im sorry to hear that... there were some ppl that said it gave them an upset stomache as well.... 

to be honest i hav hypo thryd and hosimotis thyroiditis, so im in pain every day.. so i probabaly wont even know if i get side effects.. so i will hav to wait and see..... i hav my fingers crossed :goodjob:


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

I still have another bottle.....I'm going to give it one more shot and see if it still starts a headache up. Sure sounded good though!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

So, how is this working out for you Oldntimes & Tracy? Are you seeing any results, or having any side effects?


----------



## Small Farm Life (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been on Green Coffee Bean for a month now and only lost one pound then gained it back again. I am in my 50s and it is hard for me to lose a significant amount of weight. I am still taking it hoping it will help someday.


----------

